# Ugrade 50D and 5DII 1.5 stops ISO for $99?



## skitron (Nov 14, 2012)

Just bought my upgrade for Capture One Pro v7 ($99) and the noise reduction tools are improved to the point where both my 50D and 5DII, to my eyes, are better at 1 to 1.5 stops higher ISO than with v6, which was IMO better than DPP by a small amount. 

My initial experience was that the v7 NR was costing too much detail, but then discovered the "Advanced NR - Surface" has been replaced with "Advanced NR - Detail" which you slide to the right to 'increase detail' (which when comparing to v6 actually looks more like 'reduce smoothing effect'). I am consistently getting what looks to my eyes is 1 to 1.5 stops better ISO performance while retaining the same detail or even improving it slightly.

The revised HDR tools are producing breathtaking results for me, they are in a completely different league and the shadow recoveries pretty darn clean. The revised clarity tool is very nice and has two base profiles plus a new construct slider so you can dial in a bunch of different flavors of local contrast. 

v7 now includes lens profiles for the more popular Canon and Canon mount Sigma lenses - it used to only include Phase One lenses. They've also added some additional management stuff. And of course the color management (which is what attracted me to them in the first place) is still stellar.

I know most around here are Adobe users (and I use them myself with Premier Pro for video), but I really recommend trying the CO demo (60 days unrestricted functionality) if you're using Canon's older, noisier bodies like the 50D, 60D 5D2, etc., or want/need truly great HDR tools. 

IQ wise, this upgrade was literally like buying two new camera bodies for $99, well, except that it didn't upgade the AF... If I would have spent $5000 replacing my 50D and 5D2 and got this kind of ISO and DR improvements I would have been pretty happy, so I can only imagine what this soft does for a 5D3 or 1Dx.


----------



## Enthusiast (Nov 14, 2012)

It's the same thing with lightroom. From 2 to 3 and 3 to 4 I won 1 stop in iso setting on a given camera with each update. And I can say 5D3 in high iso with lightroom 4 is amazing. I made some pics wth 12800 in the dark outside and several people came and told me that the flash is broken... :[shadow=red,left]


----------



## tron (Nov 19, 2012)

Enthusiast said:


> It's the same thing with lightroom. From 2 to 3 and 3 to 4 I won 1 stop in iso setting on a given camera with each update. And I can say 5D3 in high iso with lightroom 4 is amazing. I made some pics wth 12800 in the dark outside and several people came and told me that the flash is broken... :[shadow=red,left]


 ;D ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 19, 2012)

All the RAW software has made some huge advances in developing images in the pasr 4 or 5 years. However, the 5D MK II gains maybe 1/2 stop, not 1.5 stops.


----------



## skitron (Nov 20, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> All the RAW software has made some huge advances in developing images in the pasr 4 or 5 years. However, the 5D MK II gains maybe 1/2 stop, not 1.5 stops.



You might want to download CO v7 if you think it's only 1/2 stop improvement. Also, if you're using the demo, be sure to click the "v7 engine" button.


----------

